# Profibus per Funk



## Micha (23 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
gibt es eine Möglichkeit Profibus per Funk (quasi WLAN) zu übertragen? Wenn ja, was für Hersteller könnt Ihr da empfehlen? 
Der Einbau sollte am besten so einfach sein wie eine Datenlichtschranke und keine Programmänderung nach sich ziehen. 
Gruss 
Micha


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2004)

Hallo,

bei http://www.helmholz.de und http://www.dataeagle.de (Schildknecht) habe ich soetwas schon gesehen.

Mehr finden Sie wahrscheinlich im interaktiven Katalog zu laufenden SPS-Messe: http://www.mesago.de/00104/media/katalog/start.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Micha (24 November 2004)

Hallo,
vielen Dank erstmal, jetzt kommt aber die nächste Frage: Die Funkbrücken können ja nur bis zu 187,5 KBit übertragen wenn ich mehrere Slaves habe. In meinem speziellen Fall habe ich 3 Slaves (ET200-Module) und eine derzeitige Übertragungsrate von 1,5 MBit. Funktioniert dieses System auch noch mit 187,5 KBit?
Gruss
Micha


----------

